#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, 30-е сентября, Москва

## Ersh

Шаман предлагает тряхнуть стариной 30-го сентября, в старом месте по новому адресу: http://chaiclub.ru/.

----------

sergey (12.09.2018), Алик (12.09.2018), Антарадхана (12.09.2018), Антончик (17.09.2018), Ануруддха (12.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тряхать стариной -- весь день или определимся хотя бы с временем начала?
Вдруг захотелось знать, кто конкретно тряхать собирается, начиная с Ерша...
А то соберусь и припрусь, а там -- никогошеньки. И не хотелось бы так! : )

----------

Ersh (26.09.2018)

----------


## Ersh

> Тряхать стариной -- весь день или определимся хотя бы с временем начала?
> Вдруг захотелось знать, кто конкретно тряхать собирается, начиная с Ерша...
> А то соберусь и припрусь, а там -- никогошеньки. И не хотелось бы так! : )


Обо всем этом надо договориться. Пишитесь, кто планирует быть.

----------


## Neroli

Ну как там, Леш, тряхнули? Жаль редко я на форум захожу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ФОтки глянуть))

----------


## Ersh

нифига не тряхнули

----------


## Neroli

Ээх. 
Ну ладно, стареем дальше. Может тряхнем еще))

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018), Юй Кан (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

Когда у вас ближайшая (очередная) встреча намечается ?

 Не факт , что буду.

Хотя ...

А вдруг  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

Уже трясти не могут

----------


## Шавырин

> Уже трясти не могут


Алексей Л 
(Проживание:
Auckland)

Вы сейчас о чём ,амиго ?

----------


## Алексей Л

В чем проблема, я и не собирался к вам приезжать

----------


## Шавырин

> В чем проблема, я и не собирался к вам приезжать


С моей стороны, - это был не "наезд" и не повод для драки , а простой (человеческий) вопрос  :Smilie:  *

* Без обид (с)

----------

Алексей Л (23.02.2019)

----------

